
How to Think Like a Billionaire and Make History - jbryant1221
http://selfmadesuccess.com/how-to-think-like-a-billionaire-and-make-history/
======
T-A
> What if Isaac Newton gave up on the light bulb?

What a nightmare! We could have had to wait centuries for somebody in the
colonies to invent the thing, losing so much intellectual momentum that people
would end up reading instructions on how to think like a billionaire written
by somebody who is, quite obviously, not a billionaire.

~~~
DrScump
Was that _before_ or _after_ the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor?

------
krapp
Thinking like a billionaire is easy. Getting your hands on a billion dollars
is probably the tricky part. If for no other reason than a billion dollars
weighs a lot and takes up a lot of space. It also probably hurts if you try to
dive into it like Scrooge McDuck.

------
noreasonw
I would be disappointed to think like a billionaire and then realize that I
don't have enough money to buy basic things, sad. So better to think about the
things you can pay for and enjoy with.

